# Here is my Baroque music



## mussash9 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi,
I am a classical music enthusiast, and I've also been composing some baroque-style music for about 4 years using music notation software. I'm self taught, so I'm not sure really where I stand in terms of the quality of my music.
I thought I might post a link to a little 'jukebox' that plays my songs for people to listen to. I would prefer that you listen only if you really like classical music- I say this because I found that others who don't regularly listen to classical, and then have listened to my music have said things like "I can't tell if this is good or not". So yeah, only listen if you are a classical music enthusiast ... and possibly a baroque enthusiast.

I also am hoping someone can give me advice on how to put my music to use rather then having it sit on my computer. I know one could make a cd, or perhaps sell sheet music to performers, but I have no idea where to get started.

I have only put up about 5 songs for now- two are complete, and three are not. You may want to turn down your volume before playing too. And sorry for the poor instrument quality.

http://www.jukeboxalive.com/audio_play_offsite.php?mid=1842087
Thanks for listening!


----------

